# New suspend2-sources (2.6.19) compile problem

## gentoobrother

The compilation stops when it approaches fbsplash:

  CC      drivers/video/fbsplash.o

drivers/video/fbsplash.c:20:26: error: linux/config.h: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

make[2]: *** [drivers/video/fbsplash.o] B³±d 1

make[1]: *** [drivers/video] B³±d 2

make: *** [drivers] B³±d 2

[B³±d = Error] I used the config from kernel 2.6.18 and then tried a completely new configuration but with the same results. When do you think somebody will fix thix?

mirek

----------

## Raistlin

same here...

----------

## iarwain

Until suspend2-sources-2.6.19-r1 is released, you can edit the ebuild by hand and replace:

```
K_GENPATCHES_VER="1"
```

by

```
K_GENPATCHES_VER="2"
```

then:

```
ebuild suspend2-sources-2.6.19-r1.ebuild digest
```

and it should work.

Note than in the next "emerge --sync" this ebuild will the replaced or deleted (til the real 2.6.19-r1 is released). To keep it you could make it in a overly, but I don't think it's worth it.

EDIT: I have a big mouth, now it fails later with a similar but different error **ashamed**   :Embarassed: 

```
LD      .tmp_vmlinux1

drivers/built-in.o: In function `vesafb_thread':

: undefined reference to `try_to_freeze'

make: *** [.tmp_vmlinux1] Error 1
```

----------

## madisonicus

No clue what language that is, but it looks like this error which can be fixed with this solution.

HTH,

m

----------

## marcv

I tried an iarwain-like solution before finding this thread and I ended with the same "try_to_freeze" error. I'll try to find out more tomorrow...

----------

## marcv

This looks like a workaroud for the "undefined reference to `try_to_freeze'" problem:

http://lists.suspend2.net/lurker/message/20061118.182744.8530ea52.en.html

I haven't tried it yet (gentoo box far) but I guess it should work.

----------

## Raistlin

Nope - this gives even more problems. 

Anyway, you know: fixing this problem is not that difficult. But I actively refuse hacking around in kernel sources by copying files and such the like. The ebuild should be masked until it compiles cleanly. I cannot stand runnig a kernel that throws bunches of warnings and needs dirty fixing until it compiles   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## gentoobrother

I've tried various listed solutions. None of them works. Guess we'll have to wait until Gentoo devs get rid of this bug. For the time being I'm using 2.6.18 of the suspend2 line.

thanks 4 help anyway

----------

## Raistlin

If I find some time this evening I'll try to patch the kernel manually and pinpoint what's gone wrong here  :Smile: 

Cheers,

R.

----------

## marcv

I finally managed to compile and run it. (And even make my laptop sleep    :Wink:  )

The steps I followed are:

Updating the ebuild. In $PORTDIR/suspend2-sources/suspend2-sources-2.6.19.ebuild, changed

```

K_GENPATCHES_VER="2"

```

Manually patching the kernel. In /usr/src/linux/drivers/video/vesafb-thread.c, added

```

#include <linux/freezer.h>

```

Note: it is important to add the #include after the other headers, because some config won't be loaded otherwise and more errors will appear.

----------

